# help required for buying full HD 32" LED TV



## dhaval004 (Aug 10, 2013)

For a newbie like me, what things I should consider before buying 32" Full HD LED TV? Which brand should I go for (Sony/Samsung/LG/Panasonic/LG)? 

my budget is 30-35K, will I get any good TV within this price range?

Any suggestions for TV models? Tell me good site for feature and price comparison as well.

As of now, I have zeroed on below specs,

Display : Full HD 1080p
Screen Size : 32"
Price Range : 30 to 35K
Company : any good suggested by you all members

Please give me your valuable suggestions to buy a good TV(Value for Money).
If any-one has recently purchased 32" Full HD LED then request you all to share your Model name/Company/Price details here.
It will be helpful to many more newbies like me.


----------



## ashusood331 (Aug 12, 2013)

dhaval004 said:


> For a newbie like me, what things I should consider before buying 32" Full HD LED TV? Which brand should I go for (Sony/Samsung/LG/Panasonic/LG)?
> 
> my budget is 30-35K, will I get any good TV within this price range?
> 
> ...



No worries for your LED Tv. The market stocks great LED models to choice from and definitely rests in your budget. You can go for exciting money saving offers which are ON this season at various online stores. Few of them are croma, snapdeal, homeshop18 and more. At some stores i found independence/freedom technology products sale.
The features & price range you are looking are much in demand by consumers like you as LED is the prior option to go for. Although internet televisions are also hitting the market & are highly picked. Hope it helps you atleast explore the your-demand product.


----------



## Minion (Aug 12, 2013)

Get Philips 32PFL6357 for 26k.
Link
Philips 32 Inches 32PFL6357 Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com
OR you may go for Samsung 32F5000


----------



## dhaval004 (Aug 12, 2013)

@ashu @minion, Thanks for reply.

I went to croma and reliance digital last weekend.
I have short-listed below models.

Which one do you suggest? Are the below models good? As these models are new, I am not able to find any reviews online. Your input will be really helpful to me for buying a LED TV.
Any Suggestion between below models?

lg ln5400 - full HD
lg ln5150 - HD 
sony klv32r422a - HD
samsung 32f5100 - Full HD
samsung 32f4100 - HD

If you know anything about above models then please let me know.
If you have any other suggestion then also please let me know.

Thanks 
Dhaval


----------



## Minion (Aug 13, 2013)

^Why are you not interested for Philips led TV I have mentioned, any specific reason its much better than models you have mentioned and cheaper too.
see this
*www.priceindia.in/tv/panasonic-viera-th-l32e6d-price/


----------



## dhaval004 (Aug 14, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^Why are you not interested for Philips led TV I have mentioned, any specific reason its much better than models you have mentioned and cheaper too.
> see this
> Panasonic VIERA TH-L32E6D Price in India - 32" E Series IPS LED TV




Hi Minion,

Configurations of Philips TV is very good:
I am worried about below things:
1)The model is more than 1-year old (isn't it good if we go for latest models?)
2) Worried about service of Philips (no service center of Philips in my town)

configuration of Panasonic TV which you mentioned is very interesting.
I am not able to get it's price online? any idea about it's price?

Regards,
Dhaval


----------



## Minion (Aug 14, 2013)

^Philips provide onsite warranty and now they are giving 3 years warranty so warranty is not a issue. Even though that is 1 year old model it is more capable than those latest models you have mentioned.
Even I don't know what it may cost as it is a new model you may ask Panasonic dealer for that. I am not suggesting Samsung due to panel lottery and Sony models are very expensive for what they offer.


----------



## roy_pratik (Aug 14, 2013)

Today I saw the Panasonic 32E6D in a showroom,they were quoting a price of 34,100.I'm also interested in this model,it got all the bells & whistles,PQ is also decent.
Only thing that's bothering me is the 50Hz panel refresh rate,i read a review of the older version 32E5D that the fast moving scenes looks horrible in this Tv. No idea whether the newer model suffers the same problem.


----------



## dhaval004 (Aug 14, 2013)

roy_pratik said:


> Today I saw the Panasonic 32E6D in a showroom,they were quoting a price of 34,100.I'm also interested in this model,it got all the bells & whistles,PQ is also decent.
> Only thing that's bothering me is the 50Hz panel refresh rate,i read a review of the older version 32E5D that the fast moving scenes looks horrible in this Tv. No idea whether the newer model suffers the same problem.



34K for panasonic 32E6D is a decent price by considering all of it's features.

@Pratik,
All the models which I mentioned above in my earlier post is in 29K to 35K range and all have refresh rate of 50 or 60Hz only. Samsung/Sony/LG all uses different attractive terms instead of "refresh rate" and be careful with it as it doesn't mean actual refresh rate. 

See below the different terms used by different manufacturers....

SAMSUNG - clear Motion rate
LG - Motion Clarity Index
Sony - Motion Flow
View attachment 11817
Source : What is the Refresh Rate?

I think we can not get 120Hz and above refresh rate TV in 30K to 35K range.
Philips TV which Minion mentioned has 240Hz Perfect Motion Rate (PMR) which equals to 120Hz refresh rate and hence it is really interesting and VFM.


----------



## dhaval004 (Aug 14, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^Philips provide onsite warranty and now they are giving 3 years warranty so warranty is not a issue. Even though that is 1 year old model it is more capable than those latest models you have mentioned.
> Even I don't know what it may cost as it is a new model you may ask Panasonic dealer for that. I am not suggesting Samsung due to panel lottery and Sony models are very expensive for what they offer.



Hi Minion,

Thanks a lot for detailed answer. Yes you are right, philips 1-year old model is advanced in features compared to the latest model which I mentioned 

isn't a panasonic 32e6d a good deal for a 34K price?
Do you know anyone who had purchased Philips 32PFL6357? How are their reviews?
Which one do you recommend from above two by considering Price and features?

Question Related to refresh rate:
How much difference will be there in the quality of fast moving pictures in case of 60Hz refresh rate Tv and 120Hz TV, is it noticeable? What is the minimum refresh rate do you recommend?

Sorry for too many questions 

Thanks,
Dhaval


----------



## roy_pratik (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm a bit skeptical about Philips tv as i'v heard Philips has withdrawn it's name from tv business ,so maybe warranty  & availability of parts will be an issue.
The deal of 34k on the panasonic 32E6D ends today,as the salesman said.


----------



## Minion (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: help required for buying full HD 32&quot; LED TV*



dhaval004 said:


> Hi Minion,
> 
> Thanks a lot for detailed answer. Yes you are right, philips 1-year old model is advanced in features compared to the latest model which I mentioned
> 
> ...



There are people in this forum who bought Philips TVs their feedback was good don't remember their names but believe me watching sports in 50Hz panel looks very bad when I am watching football match its looks blurry.
That is why I suggested that Philips tv.
I suggest you audition both models get whatever you like. But Philips is better and much capable with very good amounts of ports and is VFM.


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 12, 2013)

roy_pratik said:


> Today I saw the Panasonic 32E6D in a showroom,they were quoting a price of 34,100.I'm also interested in this model,it got all the bells & whistles,PQ is also decent.
> Only thing that's bothering me is the 50Hz panel refresh rate,i read a review of the older version 32E5D that the fast moving scenes looks horrible in this Tv. No idea whether the newer model suffers the same problem.



Hi, May I know the retail outlet name and city from where U get price of Rs. 34K. I also looking to buy this TV.

Regards,
Chintan


----------



## Gollum (Oct 12, 2013)

philipps took 1month to repair my tv. its main board was fried and to get the part, it took them that long. reason, the tv model was 1yr old at the time of purchased. 
also, philips does not make the tv. videocon makes them under the philips name. just plug it onto a pc and the graphics card will puckup a videocon tv.
i would suggest a demo at a shop and get the model fromb the shop to research online.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 30, 2013)

My suggestion for you is Samsung 32F5100.


----------

